# Some Photos From Around The Farm!



## lupinfarm (Nov 6, 2009)

Our season for doing much is pretty much over, I still have to finish the goat pen  but I can do that even with some snow. Mylie is going off for training hopefully next week and I just got a little bored, it was the "magic hour" where the sun is so gorgeous so have fun!

Remember I said we were having our driveshed destroyed? Well this is the aftermath. It was felled over the summer but we did nothing with it after that. Now I NEED stable blocks for Mylie for after the winter (she's spending a few months at a boarding facility after the trainers) so we're trying to get the driveshed cleared. The driveshed was probably about 50-60ft by 30-40ft when It was still up. We've cleared about half of the metal roofing off the roof structure this last few days, there is still another side to the roof that was cedar shingled (the cedars are actually moldy and falling off when you look at them LOL). 







For the record, my shoe size is 11... Thats SERIOUSLY how big that beam is. 











Fencing from the house on the driveway..

And from the driveshed, Where the driveshed is there will be 3 stable blocks eventually, one will be for storing hay and the other two for Luna and Mylie both of which will have runs out the back made out of roundpen panels plus an 8x10ft tack room and a small barnyard for tacking up in. 






I can't believe I forgot this one!

Our EE hens/henlettes like to dustbathe in the flower boxes






Last night when we got back from Wolfcreek Equestrian Centre, I had forgot all the chickens were still out and the EE's are free range during the day so I was freaking out, when I turned on the porch light there was an EE roosting on the wood pile, an EE roosting on the mitre saw stand, and an EE roosting on top of the goat feed bin and the other two were in the henhouse with the other hens.


----------



## lupinfarm (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh and I thought this was hilarious the other day... I was sleeping in my bed, and my mum comes in to wake me up, she thought I was asleep but I wasn't really, just my eyes were closed and I said to her... "You know what we drive? We drive a Fjord F-150, HAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

Yeah, I'm that lame.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks like Luna has lots of pasture there! 

Are you saving the wood or is this wood going to be a REALLY BIG bonfire?


----------



## lupinfarm (Nov 6, 2009)

I WAS going to use it for the stable blocks as the poles (they're pole barns) but it's just not worth it, it's all hemlock...

We're actually renting a chain saw and we'll cut it up for firewood for when we get the woodburner next year. There is probably a season's worth of wood there. As the structure was like a giant floating box and all the lines a box would make were wood that size.

In the first picture of our pasture you can see in the bottom left corner of one of the paddocks is Mylie eating under the fence LOL... She's eating grass out of my riding ring.


----------

